
Students recreate 5,000-year-old Chinese beer recipe - manojr
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10194.html
======
ordu
Our philoshophy professor repeatedly told us that mind-influencing substances
is the main force powering civilisaion progress. Seems that his opinion is
proven one more time.

